# Where to find Pork Bellies?



## tommy potatoes (Apr 6, 2011)

I mean, where would I find pork bellies, except on the futures market? I've checked a couple of local stores, with no luck (I live in the northwest suburbs of Chicago). Where would I find such a commodity in the land of frozen tv dinners and sushi?


----------



## alblancher (Apr 6, 2011)

You must leave the land of comfort and consumers of raw fish to find pork belly.  I would think that with the tremendous ethnic markets in Chicago finding pork belly will not be a problem.  Check the Oriental and Latin markets they normally have them on display.  If not find a good butcher that will order a small case for you.  They normally come 3 bellies to a case, about 60 lbs.

Al


----------



## bmudd14474 (Apr 6, 2011)

Or find a wholesale meat provider. They usually are able to see to the public  as well


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 6, 2011)

Here in SouthEast PA, we go to one of the numerous small family butcher shops, and ask for one.

If you have any of them around you, try that. If not, I would ask one of the guys on here who is from the Chicago area, where they get theirs.

Bear


----------



## rdknb (Apr 6, 2011)

I finally found them at an asian market


----------



## tommy potatoes (Apr 7, 2011)

That sounds like a plan... We have a few around the area.


----------



## scarbelly (Apr 7, 2011)

I find mine a carnecerias in So Ca. They almost always have them in stock. Most of the time they are frozen


----------



## duanes (Apr 7, 2011)

Asian and Hispanic markets usually have pork bellies.  If you live anywhere near Antioch, IL, you might try Antioch Packing House on Main St.  The place is nothing to look at and you'll pay a little more but you can have just about any cut you want, anyway you want.  The guys there know there meat and you gotta love a place where they point the knife and say, "You want those steaks about this thick?"


----------



## garyc (Apr 7, 2011)

We have a slaugher house here in Peoria called Rabers. That is where I get my bellies and my hog legs for ham. A slaughter house can also get you whole pigs for that summer party. Chicago used to be known for its slaughter houses, there should be some left that still retail.


----------

